# Kumquat Wine



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 24, 2010)

I first tryed J Kellers recipe, but it went bust.




Soo... Steam juiced the fruit I had. Yeild was 1 gal of juice.
Started 1-15-10 2 gals


1 gal kumquat juice, 1 gal white grape juice
1 tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nut.
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp tannin
Montrachet Yeast
SG was 1.092 without added sugar
TA= 0.55, pH= 3.20


It is clearing real well, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good, no water, no sugar, just pure goodness!


----------

